# what year



## Lew (Jun 5, 2011)

just bought 92fs 9mm used. how do you tell year made and if it is ok to shoot +p ammo. novice so some questions might be odd but thanks for help


----------



## osmiumtet (May 21, 2011)

Hi I think the date codes are posted somewhere. If your 92fs is made in Italy the date code is stamped on the frame and is as follows.

I - 1945; II - 1946; III - 1947; IV - 1948; V - 1949; VI - 1950; VII - 1951; VIII - 1952; IX - 1953; X - 1954; XI - 1955; XII - 1956; XIII - 1957; XIV - 1958; XV - 1959; XVI - 1960; XVII - 1961; XVIII - 1962; XIX - 1963; XX - 1964; XXI - 1965; XXII - 1966; XXIII - 1967; XXIV - 1968; XXV - 1969; XXVI - 1970; XXVII - 1971; XXIII - 1972; XXIX - 1973; XXX - 1974; AA - 1975; AB - 1976; AC - 1977; AD - 1978; AE - 1979; AF - 1980; AH - 1981; AI - 1982; AL - 1983; AM - 1984; AN - 1985; AO - 1986; AS - 1987; AT - 1988; AU - 1989; AZ - 1990; BA - 1991; BB - 1992; BC - 1993; BD - 1994; BF - 1995; BH - 1996; BI - 1997; BL - 1998; BM - 1999; BN - 2000; BP - 2001; BS - 2002; BT - 2003; BU - 2004; BZ - 2005; CA - 2006; CB - 2007; 

As for +P ammo, the original manual states "We do not recommend the extended use of +P or +P+, or submachine gun ammo because the chamber pressure may reach or exceed the proof load pressure decreasing the major components service life expectancy." 

Cheers.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

If you didn't find what year from the info above you can go to Beretta"s website. I use Wolf 14lb extra power recoil springs, so I don't worry much about shooting +p ammo and I've had my 92 for over 18 years. Likewise, I only shoot +p to get the feel for accuracy and recoil in my self defense ammo, so, I wouldn't shoot 1000 rounds at one range visit of +p+ ammo, but the 92 can handle it. Generally most people shoot range ammo for the most part and use +p ammo for carry. Remember to always change recoil springs when needed as they act like a shock absorber on a car. I believe fresh recoil springs up to 5,000 rounds or less is a major component in prolonged service life in the 92 series of pistols.


----------

